# Did you feel the earth move



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Not sure what is going on here we have felt the van move 3 times tonight. I thought we had somebody around the van but found nothing.

Maybe it is earth tremors that we can feel. anybody else felt them we are in the Benicarlo area.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems a long time since the earth moved for me.  
I have just booked my Chunnel tickets.... hope it will be the same when I get there. :wink: 
Were you alone?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably someone fracking nearby.

Oo - er missus! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't feel a thing here at San Rafael Andy, but I once slept through an explosion, Alan.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Andy,
I was in Murcia some years ago,in bed ALONE!! early one morning and heard a really loud cracking noise,nothing like I have ever heard before,followed by a shake and long rumble.
Was told it was an earthquake,did not believe it but learned that area has about 11 a year of different magnitudes.
Maybe worth investing in some corner steadies


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

That'll be the vibration of the Eurobanks collapsing.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Travel World Atlas: Benicarló, Valencian ---

Benicarló is in a strong (vi) earthquake zone, with occurances of earthquakes at 5-6 Richter. 

When a strong earthquake occurs, it will most likely be felt by everybody; people may be frightened and run outdoors, walk unsteadily. Windows, dishes, glassware may be broken, books fall off shelves. 

The damage will be slight. Flooding risk is medium.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Didn't feel a thing here at San Rafael Andy, but I once slept through an explosion, Alan.


Hi.

On a similar vein and relevant with it being remembrance day...

My mum during the war was stationed at RAF Cullen in Scotland.. She was one of the lady's you see on war films moving the pieces around on the big board to show where enemy planes are and then the brass can make decisions where to send our guys to intercept them.

At some time she was sent along with her mate from Cullen near Aberdeen down to London for a course.. They boarded a train which took 4 days to get down as they were dodging bombers and stuff by waiting in tunnels until it was safe to proceed..
By the time they got to London in the early hours and got into their hotel they were absolutely exhausted went to bed and fell soundly asleep.

During the night the hotel next door was hit by a bomb and was destroyed, they finally got up in the morning went into the corridor to go to the bathroom and they could see daylight at the end of the corridor as the end wall was missing..

They both slept through it all and never heard or felt a thing..

Another war tale involving my family.

My dad used to be on the Russian conveys during the war in a small Corvette.. It was particularly horrible so my mum and dad decided they would get married as they thought that either or one of them wouldn't make it to peace time, so they managed to wangle a weeks leave each and they got married.

A couple of weeks before they were getting married my dad got another posting this time on the best boat in the fleet and the most sort after posting .. On the Battleship HMS Hood.. But with him getting married and having his leave sorted and the ship sailing he was knocked back on this posting so his best mate Ernie took my dads posting.. so my dad ended up on TLC's (tank landing craft) about the worst posting next to the Russian convoy run.. Yes you guessed it Ernie went down with the Hood when it was sunk.. And my dad he was at Dunkirk when they were taking our lads off and low and behold he was sunk when their TLC hit some of the underwater metal spikes the Germans had put in underwater to stop any allied boats landing troops..

One other story from the Walker archives about the war.

My favourite uncle, uncle Bob was a career soldier and was a Regimental Sergeant Major, he served all over the world mostly in India..
Uncle Bob was just another one of the soldiers my dad and others were taking off Dunkirk, in fact Uncle Bob was one of the ones keeping the Germans at bay for as long as they could to let as many of the allies get of the beaches as possible.. It came to inevitable end where they had to fight for their lives to get back to the beach to be evacuated themselves..

Uncle Bob managed to get on one of the small private boats that went out to rescue the lads, it was totally overloaded but they managed to get away and out to sea and they thought back to England.. It was not to be a German plane let off a bomb which blew the boat up resulting with three survivors, my uncle Bob, a sailor who had brought the boat over and another soldier who had been badly wounded with the blast, unfortunately he didn't live long and they let him go and he floated away.

They managed to cling to a bit of wreckage which could hardly keep them afloat. They could see boats sailing buy but none of them saw them or they were that full themselves they couldn't pick them up.
They drifted just treading water all that afternoon, all through the night, all the next morning and into the late afternoon..
During this time my uncle Bob decided he had had enough and let go of the bit of wreckage and started to go under, the sailor grabbed him hauled him up to the surface and said "Bloody army they have no staying power" only a using bit more colorful language, well uncle Bob being a Regimental Sergeant major wasn't going to have that so he started treading water again.. About tea time they heard a noise and at the side of them was a destroyer, they were nearly blind with the salt water in their eyes. A voice shouted down to them "OK lads you are safe now we are getting you, at this point the sailor just let go of the wreckage tried to swim to the destroyer took a few strokes and just went under to be lost for ever.. My Uncle Bob was the only survivor off the Little Ship that tried so gallantly to rescue our lads..

A few tales out of the thousands and thousands that folk would tell if they were still here, but alas time has moved on and they have fallen off the edge, but I think we have a duty to tell these tales to make their sacrifices justifiable..

ray.


----------

